# Which Plants



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Which, and how many plants should I get for a ten gallon tank? The bulb is 15 watts. I have 3 platys, and 2 whiteclouds in there now.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The amount and what types you want will depend on your taste. Noone can answer this for you.

Suggested species.............

Cryptocorynes
Aponogetons
Java Ferns
Java Moss
Wisteria
Dwarf Sag (May not grow well)
Anubias
Hornwort
Be sure to plant heavy. If you use java fern or anubias they will need to be tied to a rock or driftwood.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> The amount and what types you want will depend on your taste. Noone can answer this for you.
> 
> Suggested species.............
> 
> ...



thnx for the tip..I just wanted to be sure so I wont overstock.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You cant overstock plants like fish. The more the better. Just keep them spaced apart so they can all recieve light. This wont be a problem with the rizhome plants (anubias, java fern) but for stem plants, plant each stem 1 inch apart.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> You cant overstock plants like fish. The more the better. Just keep them spaced apart so they can all recieve light. This wont be a problem with the rizhome plants (anubias, java fern) but for stem plants, plant each stem 1 inch apart.



k thnx for the help much appreciated.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

If a gangsta fishkeeper has platys and whiteclouds, I must be the Overlord of the Yakuza.

Ghetto: I see you got the hitman avatar back, i really liked the sub-zero one.

Check out wallyworlds plant bulbs if you're interested in aponogetons. A great background plant, and you could put some mid to low growing plants in front. Driftwood and rocks are a great addition for the foreground.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> If a gangsta fishkeeper has platys and whiteclouds, I must be the Overlord of the Yakuza.



That's exactly why I'm so gangsta I could have those fish, and still demand respect.


----------

